# How to use Thinkright now conquering with social anxiety?



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello

I wanted to know how to use it as I download it from the the internet

there were 4 tracks statements in them and 1 relaxation

I don't know how to use it

and can some one tell me the statements
I will appreciate it

Thanks


----------



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

????????????????????????????????


----------



## AAAli (Jul 18, 2009)

I posted this on sauk to answer your question there:
Its normally 1cd so the best way is to create a playlist instead of moving from one audio to the other manually.

First use the relaxation, then track1 to track4.

The relaxation one puts you in state to take in the affirmations.


----------

